# Sig Carry Scorpion?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I got to handle one of these today and I must say I was impressed with it. The only thing that kinda had me scratching my head :smt017 was the trigger. it's what I guess you would call a strait blade no curve to it. Anyhow does anyone have any inside info on these. If you have one how do you like it? Good, bad or anything at all. Thanks.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I've had my scorpion for about a month now. I couldn't be happier with it.

I've gotten around 500 rounds through it so far and I really like the trigger. It looks different from others so that up the cool factor to me and after i got to shoot it I realized that in the end it still feels like a 1911 trigger.

if you take a long trigger and at the shortest portion inwards you take it up and down you have the scorpion trigger. your finger falls in the same spot as the long trigger just that it can go to that spot the whole surface area of the trigger. 

let me know if i helped or if you wanted other info.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

The one thing that I forgot to ask about was that it has no guide rod. My Pro CDP has one and other 1911's i've seen have them as well. Is this going to affect anything (reliability, function, accuracy, life of gun)? I have not seen this type of set up before and was just wondering. I think this could keep creeping into my mind and be a hold up on purchasing one. How accurate would you say your Scorpion is? I know that depends on the shooter as well so that kinda negates the question but I don't want a 1911 that is only capeable of 3-4" groups at combat ranges.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

The scorpion does have a guide rod. it is the typical government length however it is not hollow like my colt's it is a solid metal so it add a little weight at the muzzle. the 1911 Pistol wasn't originally designed with a full length guide rod so there will be no effect as compared to your pro cdp. As i understand the full length guide rod vs. the normal length it mostly seems to come down to personal preferances.

accuarate? I was good with this pistol when i wasn't shivering. I live in North Dakota and Nov. isn't the warmest of months and the range i was at is outside

Shoot any other questions this way.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok thanks as you can tell 1911's are not my strong point. I only have the one but I got ahold of a few extra dollars and want another. This may be it since i can't get a C3 with CT grips.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sig Sauer 1911 Scorpion Closer Look & Disassembly - YouTube

If you want to see the scorpions guide rod check out this video and skip to 4min22sec and the piece inside the spring is it. It is where yours is with a full length guide rod


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link I checked it out and a few other on the Sig Scorpion.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

no probs


----------

